# Atrix 4G Problem



## zbone1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am not sure what is causing my problem with my phone so I figured some guys over here might be able to assist me. The only things I have done to my atrix is root it giving me admin access and I edited a file that checks for a tethering plan on my phone, so I am able to tether.

I am not sure if rooting my phone would cause this problem or not.

Sometimes when I am talking on the phone, the phone will lock itself and end the call... I know this isn't the motorola forums but I was hoping I could have a little help on here. I use cm7 3.5 for my touchpad and it works flawlessly and I have no problems with it at all. Just wandering if anybody else knows what the cause of this issue is...

I have also disabled any security locks, screen timeouts/delays just in case these were causing the phone to lock itself even when a call is in progress... I haven't installed any rom on the phone as well. I am running android version 2.3.4

If anybody needs any more information I can give you whatever you need, I know this phone is a little dated but I dont understand why the issue even occurs. I love android now, but before I owned this phone I had an iphone 4 and yeah the os blows but i never had the screen lock itself and drop calls. The area I am in has decent coverage so even though I would like to blame it on AT&T's shitty network, unfortunately this is not the case









Thanks in advance for anybody looking into this issue


----------



## ltdanno360 (Aug 31, 2011)

well crap so its tottally stock?
still lockz after disabling locks 
not good 
go to wireless settings -mobile networks-apn settings reset to default 
then i know this is gona suck factory reset the phone (you can backup your contacts to google or your sim so they dont get tottally lost then reinstall your apps (factory reset is the first thing att will have you do if you called them trust me then they will tell you to pull the battery (really) like whats that going to do
also make sure you have background data turned on and auto sync 
that way you dont loose signal when the screen goes dark

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## zbone1 (Dec 18, 2011)

hey man thanks for the reply, I will try the factory reset... I understand I will lose all of my apps and contacts and everything, but I have one question to this, will I have to re-root the phone when I do a factory reset and change the tethering setting?

I can always re download all the apps I have bought and my contacts are synced as well so i'm not worried bout these.
Ill turn background data on and see if this helps in the meantime, the battery trick I don't think would help much, I don't think they know what they are doing lulz...

I was just wandering if its something to do with the phone hardware wise, my stepbrother said his first Atrix had problems like mine (dropping calls, not locking screen though) and he said his second one works perfect, I am wandering if it's something more than just a software issue







I hope this is not the case as my warranty is no good as the phone is from eBay and I don't feel like paying Motorola 100 bucks for them to look at my phone especially if I can fix it myself. I could try to put the stock ROM on that comes with the phone if the factory reset doesn't work.


----------



## baddison (Aug 13, 2011)

what was the outcome here?


----------



## zbone1 (Dec 18, 2011)

baddison said:


> what was the outcome here?


Did a factory reset on it a few days ago, the issue hasn't occurred again so I am happy. We will see though, i'm at a new location with almost full service at all times so maybe the network was a part of the issue as well.


----------



## zbone1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just an update on this issue. Reset phone to factory defaults about a week ago and the issue has only occurred once since then... Where I am located now I do receive better service (around 4-5bars at any given time) but I dont believe this is a network issue as the phone will just lock itself and end the call at the same time. Anybody else know a fix for this please?


----------

